# Requirements for honey house



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

The first step would be to contact your local or state health authority as to the requirements for processing food such as honey. Your few local stores may not enquire whether the honey is prepared in an 'approved" premises.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

This is a state by state. Issue .


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/pdf/SellingHoneyInPA.pdf


----------

